# Mixing matched RAM kits



## Leandro Marcos (Nov 2, 2017)

So I've read that it's not recommended to mix RAM sticks, and that you should always use RAM sticks that were sold together as a kit, because they've been tested that they work well together (that is, you could have 2 RAM sticks, same model, same brand, but you bought them separately, then they might not work well together)
So, my question is...how do people having 128gb ram built their machines? There are no 128gb kits. 
Is this "matched kit" thing applicable only to pairs of sticks because they share the dual channel? So, let's say I wanna have 128 gb RAM, then I buy four kits of 2x16gb each kit and that will work, since it's the pairs sharing the same dual slot what matters and not that you have to buy a complete 64gb or 128gb kit?

I just want to make sure that I can start adding RAM later, and not having to purchase all of it at once.

Thanks you, people!


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 2, 2017)

it will work with four 2x16gb kits and you are right. its about the pairs sharing the same dual slot.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 2, 2017)

Interested in this one myself as I want another pair of Corsair Vengeance Pro sticks to bring my RAM up to 32GB. I can't find RAM with the same CAS timings as my current set so I'm hoping it will just mean one pair runs at the same speeds as the other with no other detrimental effects. I'm not hugely bothered by the speed of the RAM. I've had it overclocked, underclocked and stock and I've not noticed the speed difference!


----------



## pmcrockett (Nov 2, 2017)

I bought a matched 128 GB kit. This was about 10 months ago; not sure what the market's done since then, but at the time, the kits existed but the choices were pretty limited.


----------

